# I'm Baaaaaaaaaack.....



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Like a bad case of herpes...like a serial killer coming out of the joint....I made early parole and I'm back in full-hard-on action baby!!!

*BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!*

The first to witness the terror of my pent-up rage and frustrated retaliation will be the WINNER OF THE BOMB VIA DEMOCRATIC PROCESS KASR-STYLE which can be found here

*Get ready beeotches!!!! DC: 0103 8555 7499 8518 2170*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That is scary:hn


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Still talking KASR? We didnt think you were up to ever showing your face here again after the drumming you took......good to have you back!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Bout dam time :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

KASR said:


> ......I'm back in full-hard-on action baby!!!


ummmmmm.....no comment.


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

:tg :tg


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I've witnessed the guy turn 5 into 10, so I'd be ducking!!! :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Were you somehow....

Indisposed??????


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Crazy mofo. This one will leave a mark.

scottie


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It's about time!! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

He has awaken !!

Oh My .......... Run.


----------



## tkeey514 (Jan 10, 2007)

And he rises from the ashes o


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Quick! Get that man a straight jacket!!! :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Time to RUN TO THE HILLS..... KASR IS BACK:mn


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

The mad man is loose again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Save the women and children!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:s :s :s :tg


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Didn't we read his obituary a while back???


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck and cover!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dammit! I thought y'all maimed him the last few times, but I guess it was just a flesh wound. Tuck and cover monkeys....The madman is on the loose again!!!:ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

You were gone  

:r WB :fu :tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Kasr serial killers don't get early outs LOL (or do they) I feel 4the people on ka r list. 1month w/o bombing he's upset.. Go Get'em kasr...


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

You are a sick animal Aaron!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

glad you're back from the freeze, smoke some yourself aye?!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

:fu big deal.......spring break re-runs...SOS (same old sh*t)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mrbl8k said:


> Time to RUN TO THE HILLS..... KASR IS BACK:mn


Awwwwww,..... it's just a lil' bunny rabbit.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

whoever it is.....

_They are so screwed_​ :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Awwwwww,..... it's just a lil' bunny rabbit.


and 'Es got SHARP, pointy teeth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> :fu big deal.......spring break re-runs...SOS (same old sh*t)


LOL.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Let loose the Dogs of War.

I see you are up and running again.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like a little pent up rage. Releasing the rage with "full-hard-on action".
Now that is scary shit man! Where is the hard on smiley? :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mdtaggart said:


> Where is the hard on smiley?


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Where did you go?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

now thats funny......gotta add it to the board..lol


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Awe, did your friends leave you?


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent. I knew someone would have it. Jerking smile!! nice.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Great, 

I swear this boy hasn't learned his lesson. Maybe a big box of Cerdans might be in his future.u 

ATL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Great,
> 
> I swear this boy hasn't learned his lesson. Maybe a big box of Cerdans might be in his future.u
> 
> ATL


I'm plottin' Andrew...believe you me!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

uh someone better be building a bomb shelter...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

At least we crippled him so he can't carry big boxes to the P.O.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

madurolover said:


> At least we crippled him so he can't carry big boxes to the P.O.


yeah but someones bound to deleiver the knockout punch one of these days...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

See, the smart BOTL's didn't put a return addy on the bombs they hit him with.






































































Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

stig said:


> See, the smart BOTL's didn't put a return addy on the bombs they hit him with.
> 
> Wish I had thought of that.


:tpd: :hn


----------

